# Michael Jackson Dead at 50



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

He really was a great singer and he is officially dead.


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm actually really sad right now, even though I was never a huge fan of him.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sad when I found out. I loved him pre-cosmetic surgery. I really feel a great loss right now. especially because the radio is playing all his music.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I am also feeling sad and even though not a fan of his music, I appreciated his enormous talent. RIP Mr. Jackson.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

ugh i hated him sooo much. No offence to anyone


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I liked him back in the 80's... Rest in Peace, Micheal Jackson


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Then don't post MorganShow.

RIP. Regardless of anything else, you were still the king of pop.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

morganshow11 said:


> ugh i hated him sooo much. No offence to anyone


Start your own thread then.


----------



## DakotaLuv (Mar 21, 2009)

That is so sad, I found out an hour ago and couldn't believe it.  May he rest in peace.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

RIP Michael


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

may the King of Pop rest in peace. No one will ever top Thriller! morganshow- i am going to ask you respectfully not to post that kind of negativity on a thread of this nature. i find it extremely rude and uncalled for and i know i am not alone


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I was in high school in the 80s and his music was huge at our tiny school dances. Man we danced out butts of to "Rock with You" and the others. He will be missed.


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

I have on Thriller! I love that song. May he rest in peace, the king of pop


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I remember back in high school trying to teach myself the whole Thriller dance. Not easy with 2 left feet but it was a blast! So sad...


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

RIP MJ. not a big Fan but im sorry for the Jacksons loss


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

morganshow11 said:


> ugh i hated him sooo much. No offence to anyone


morganshow11 you really need to think before you post something. This isn't just a thread about if people liked him or his music. This is a thread because a very talented man lost his life. Just because you don't like him or his music does not give you any right to be immature about the situation.


RIP Michael Jackson


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

morganshow11 said:


> ugh i hated him sooo much. No offence to anyone



SO rude!:-x
Think before you post!!!


RIP Michael Jackson!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

So very talented and so troubled. He kicked things to a new level music and movement wise. May he finally find peace.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Micheal Jackson was a revelutionist. He started a world of pop music, dancing - and even to this day, whenever you watch dance moves in a music video, I guarantee you - you see Micheal Jackson.

Whenever you see Janet Jackson dancing, whenever you see Brittney Spears, NSync, etc, etc, etc, - you see Micheal Jackson.

I think he was misunderstood, and a child himself mentally - even to the day he passed away. 

R.I.P Micheal. You will always be remembered, you were a King, an Icon and you have gone down in history with your phenominal song writing, singing, dancing talent.

Even though you've passed onto the next realm - your songs will always live on. Your dance moves will always be used - you will, live forever.


----------



## crimsoncrazy25 (May 24, 2009)

Yeah I was stunned when I heard this...I was never really a fan but still was a shock. Its crazy how they say people die in threes. Ed McMahon, Farrah Fawcet, and now Michael Jackson. May the all rest in peace.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I was completely devastated. I had to pull over and cry when I found out. 

As this was unfolding, I was actually taking pictures next to figure at the wax museum in down town Hollywood (pictures to follow) and when I say this, it was exactly around that time. I found out as I was driving on one of the main freeways that goes past the UCLA where he was taken and later on pronounced.

That is honestly the most devastating news I have heard in a long time. He will be so greatly missed by millions. My prayers go to his 3 children, his family and those around the world that grew with the impact of his person and music in their life.

What a tragic loss this is.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Have they cleared up how he died yet? I've heard lost of stuff: Stress, accidental overdose, cardiac arrest...


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Brighteyes said:


> Have they cleared up how he died yet? I've heard lost of stuff: Stress, accidental overdose, cardiac arrest...


Michael Jackson | The Official Site

From the more updated reports online, they say he had been down without a pulse when the paramedics got there. In situations like this, you never know how long they have been down for. It could have been a while before anyone found him. But he was pronounced dead once he got at the hospital.

He is now in a much happier place than I think he ever was here. Rest in Peace Michael, we will miss you. 

Please look at the support group when you type in his name on facebook.

My dedication to him, my absolute favorite and best ever made. I will always love you Michael and you will always be the King of Pop.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

When it happened, every single radio station had his music playing and this is the first one I heard. I had to pull over the freeway to cry


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

After listening to those two video you posted, I'm starting to tear up.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

I head this on the radio at work last night. Around 5 pm. I seriously almost cried. I loved Michael Jackson...ya know, back when he was black.

RIP Michael Jackson

And also, just a side note, Farrah Fawcett also died yesterday. Hardly anyone my age (16) even knows who she was. But I loved Farrah. =(

RIP Farrah Fawcett


----------



## Equitationxx (May 29, 2009)

Dude, I was watching some TV and all of a sudden I saw "Jackson pronounced dead" on the screen and pictures of Michael Jackson, and I was like "Woah..." Heh, didn't see that one coming.

I also saw that Farrah Fawcett died yesterday as well, my mom was a huge fan of Farrah and I had watched a documentary about her a while back while she was still battling cancer.

R.I.P. Farrah & Michael.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

RIP MJ!

When I was at the beach today, people were playing his songs all over the place.


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

Not much of a fan of his, but he was great huh? How many people tried to moonwalk? I'm sad for Farrah though, she battled cancer and lost after 3 years the same morning and MJ stole the spotlight - I guess that's what you get with the King of Pop, huh? RIP Farrrah and Michael.


----------



## breeze (Jun 4, 2009)

thats sad my mom was crying she was a big fan but i like his songs


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I was never fan of him but that's still somehow so sad :-(.

I was at a local shop after my work when I heard that first. There was a background radio playing there and I started to wonder why the anchorwoman spoke about his upcoming tour in the past tense. Maybe some record label has managed to prevent his tour (I had heard that somebody tried it)...? Then the anchorwoman told he was dead. Wot? DEAD? Could you repeat please, I think I caught it wrong.

I'm sorry for all the members of his family and fans. Hope he's doing better now.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

Not a fan myself, but he will be greatly missed. It's so weird somehow, he has been in the spotlight since I can remember myself, so knowing he'll never be again is strange.

RIP MJ


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I hate how everyone is saying he stole the spotlight. There is no "Spotlight" in death. Strangely enough, I haven't heard his songs on any radio stations really...


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> I haven't heard his songs on any radio stations really...


Ohh, hope you'll find one. They have broadcasted only his songs on the internet radio channel I tend to listen during all these hours I've surffed on the web.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Ah yeah. We can only listen to like 2 stations at work, so maybe that's why I am missing it.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Micheal Jackson deserved to steal the spotlight. Not only was he a musical genius, he was also a pop dance phenom - which you still see his moves in pop music video's today.

That man was a revelutionsit for Pop Culture and Music - even though he has passed, we will remain to see him daily whenever we hear pop music, watch pop music video's - and yes, even in movies.

He was a phenom. He deserves to steal the spotlight, time and time again.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

He was an amazing artist. However, Farrah Fawcett is just as sad of a death. A life is a life.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Here is an update that was sent to me. It looks like the King of Pop might have taken Propofol which would have caused his death.

Propofol is one of the anesthetics you received when they put you under for general anesthetics.

INSANE!

Law enforcement official says sedative Diprivan was found in Jackson's home - Yahoo! Canada News


----------



## RidingBareback (Jul 1, 2009)

To me it is very sad that he died. He was very talented, but I think he had a very hard life. He was never pleased with himself. Rest in Peace.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Definetely wasn't expecting that.


----------

